# yeast infection/black crud in ears????



## TimP73 (Nov 28, 2010)

my 10month lab/sharpei just had massive ear black crud(diagnosis is yeast)...he eats Orijen Puppy & I rotate some canned(blue buff, CastorPollux, California Natural)....is there an ingredient in foods that cause this????

p.s. he has major hip dysplasia(severe on right, bad on left)...he just had 1st adequan shot today too..every 4days another shot scheduled...taking fish oil, restricted movement(no walks, hydrotherapy will be starting soon, I got him to lose 4lbs(he's 70lb)...

Tim


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

TimP73 said:


> is there an ingredient in foods that cause this????


Carbs. 



> p.s. he has major hip dysplasia(severe on right, bad on left)...he just had 1st adequan shot today too..every 4days another shot scheduled...taking fish oil, restricted movement(no walks, hydrotherapy will be starting soon, I got him to lose 4lbs(he's 70lb)...


He's having a lot of problems for a pup that age.


----------



## TimP73 (Nov 28, 2010)

I bought him from a rescue group, he had demodex mange & some respiratory nonsense too but those all cleared up Thank God....the xrays don't lie he needs a hip replacement on the severe side


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

My dog Emmy used to have terrible yeasty ear infections when I fed her high quality grain free foods. When I switched her to raw over two years ago, she hasn't had a single ear infection since. I also believe it's the carbohydrate source in the food that is causing it or at least contributing.

That sweet puppy is lucky to have an owner that cares so much about him and giving him a good shot at a full life. Are you going to do the hip replacement?


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

How long has he been on the fish oil cap? if it has been as long as the ear infections and yeast problem check the ingredient list for the fish oil cap. My boy dog is raw fed but awhile back he was having major issues with his ears and the cause was the soy from the gel cap of the fish oil. Fish oil should be of the highest quality coming from anchovies.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

a friend of mine has a lab that eats blue buffalo wilderness, which is grain free, she still gets chronic ear infections and black discharge. He cleans her ears weekly, but it builds up just as fast. Usually the grains are a culprit, but potatoes are pretty high carb as well, so you may want to try something different, I dont know whether the glycemic levels play a role in this particular case, but theres several foods on the market that use other sources as a binder like pea starch or tapioca (nutrisca, horizon legacy, natures variety instinct), so its worth a try, if that doesent work, you can always try raw and eliminate all grains and starches from the diet.


----------



## TimP73 (Nov 28, 2010)

DEFINATELY going to do what ever it takes...the adequan shots I believe will keep him satisfactory till I can commence with the orthopedic surgeon...the kind owners of Hounds & Kitties (in Maitland,Fla) always recommend raw before anything in their store(which is natural health dog food)...Im a believer now....


----------



## TimP73 (Nov 28, 2010)

no soy in medical grade fish oil by Glenhaven...no soy anywhere in his diet...I did read soy causes such yeasty ear crud nonsense...my Vet recommened Joint Mobility Hill's Precsription Diet which had soybeans, wheat, Corn ect...and looked at amazement of my orijen bag of dog food ingredients like they never read english before(yikes)....


----------



## TimP73 (Nov 28, 2010)

Nature's Variety blows my mind...I gotta pick a formula from Nature's Variety that is Liver Free because Arthritis could set in on his hips with painful Uric Acid spurs in the hip joints from Liver & Game-y Components ....


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Why don't you look into feeding a prey model or raw meaty bones feeding plan? Its much cheaper and far more ideal than Natures Variety premade stuff.....That is what most of us raw feeders feed our dogs.

Check the link in my signature....


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

I too want to commend you on taking in this little guy! So very lucky to have found each other.
As for the black yeast crud. I believe he has an allergy of some sort. Could be the carbs, could be the salmon oil, could be just an ingredient that is found in the foods AND treats you are giving.
Speaking from experience, my guy is allergic to Flax and Salmon (the good for you Omega 3's) It wasn't until I started feeding Raw and within a week the ears cleared right up. He has some environmental allergies as well; but with the food component figured out, it's really easy to see when those flare up because his ears tend to be the first thing hit.
Take a look around in the Raw section, I think you will soon realize you are not alone, and there is a fairly easy solution to getting his ears totally and completely clear without meds.


----------



## TimP73 (Nov 28, 2010)

I'm 2 feedings in on Nature's Variety Instinct Raw Chicken....All 3 of my dogs are showing major enthusiasm about the food...my 6yr old Sheperd mix had major knee surgery 6weeks ago so he'll benefit too...my lab/sharpei with the severe hip dysplasia starts Hydrotherapy tomorrow


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

I'm a Huge advocate for hydrotherapy. My Rottie lived to be 15yrs, and I credit alot of that to hydrotherapy. He started when he was about 9, and at first only needed it every 6 months, as he grew older, the sessions grew closer together. In the end we made the 100mile trek every other weekend. We did this for almost a year. The vet was amazed at his mobility. Especially since the x-rays gave the impression the dog was probably not able to walk at all!
I also used this when our Zeus (RIP) endured 2 TPLO surgeries in 2 years.
I hope you are ready to see a whole new dog! You will probably be wishing for those days when he just laid around! LOL!


----------



## jjcj (Nov 26, 2010)

I could be totally wrong and ask the raw experts but wouldn`t some raw chicken feet perhaps be good for this dog as well maybe as a treat before bed each night

my daughter has a sharp pei retriever cross that is about ten months as well but we are in Ontario She is about 45-50 lbs


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Here is all the things that I've done for my female bull terrier that had luxated her patella twice before she was 2. Swim therapy once a week for 1/2hr sessions with a therapist, chicken feet as treats and fed and still feed tripe/trachea on a regular basis for the chondroitn. She has not luxated since and turned 3 in August, this was her last chance as the vet said surgery would be the next option for her.

I agree that for some dogs swim therapy does wonders, but I have seen some cases where it it too late and hasn't helped much. Good Luck!


----------



## mike487 (Mar 30, 2010)

For the ear thing have you tried a holistic vet? My dog had some minor ear gunk that was causing her to scratch and my vet gave us some enzyme ear drops called Zymox OTIC.


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

TimP73 said:


> my 10month lab/sharpei just had massive ear black crud(diagnosis is yeast)...he eats Orijen Puppy & I rotate some canned(blue buff, CastorPollux, California Natural)....is there an ingredient in foods that cause this????
> 
> p.s. he has major hip dysplasia(severe on right, bad on left)...he just had 1st adequan shot today too..every 4days another shot scheduled...taking fish oil, restricted movement(no walks, hydrotherapy will be starting soon, I got him to lose 4lbs(he's 70lb)...
> 
> Tim





TimP73 said:


> I bought him from a rescue group, he had demodex mange & some respiratory nonsense too but those all cleared up Thank God....the xrays don't lie he needs a hip replacement on the severe side


Sorry for sounding like a broking record DFC, but I like to recommended what works for me. 2 tablespoons of Braggs Raw Apple Cider Vinegar mixed in food, will help with yeast infections. It will also help with the hip pain. 1 tablespoon of extra virgin coconut oil will help with yeasty ears and will also help with the hip pain. Also use the EVCO to clean the dogs ears. It has antifungal properties and makes an awesome ear cleaner. You can put it on hotspots as well;0) Raw or grain free will help with yeast infections. It has low or no carbohydrates. It will starve the yeast. Heartworm and flea and tick topical, can lower the dogs immune system, which invites the nasty yeasties. Give as little or none of these meds. Raw chopped garlic can replace the meds and is also good for yeast infections. It has antifungal properties;0) Don't use garlic pills, there useless. Only raw chopped;0)


----------

